# Welche Schrauben - Befestigung Mainboard + Gehäuse



## ada101n (21. Juli 2012)

*Welche Schrauben - Befestigung Mainboard + Gehäuse*

Hallo, habe gestern mein ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail bekommen und möchte es in mein Gehäuse einbauen. Das Gehäuse wurde bei Ebay gekauft. Das Mainboard passt optisch gesehen auf die Schrauben des Mainboard-Untergrunds. Allerdings habe ich keine Schrauben mitgeliefert bekommen. 

Wo bekomme ich die passenden Schrauben her bzw. darf ich auch ganz gewöhnliche Schrauben verwenden oder kommt es da u.U. zu nem Kurzschluss o.ä.?


----------



## Westcoast (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Schrauben - Befestigung Mainboard + Gehäuse*

hier sowas würde reichen: http://www.amazon.de/Unbekannt-8622...CSN4/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1342875564&sr=8-6


----------



## ada101n (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Schrauben - Befestigung Mainboard + Gehäuse*

Würde das auch passen? Schrauben Set PC DVD CD-ROM Floppy Mainboard Tower NEU | eBay

Also der Bereich im Gehäuse sieht so aus:
Bild: 2012-07-2114.55.1568z8i.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Schrauben - Befestigung Mainboard + Gehäuse*

Wenn die Abstandshalter vorhanden sind dann ja. Du könntest aber auch einen PC Dealer um die Ecke aufsuchen und nach passende Schrauben fragen. Wenn kann es helfen einen Abstandshalter mit zu nehmen wegen dem Gewinde.


----------



## Westcoast (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Schrauben - Befestigung Mainboard + Gehäuse*

denke die schrauben von ebay passen auch. die müssen halt auf die abstandshalter passen. du kannst auch einen abstandshalter mitnehmen und bei einem pcladen in der nähe erfragen.


----------



## ada101n (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Schrauben - Befestigung Mainboard + Gehäuse*

Was ist ein Abstandshalter bzw. wie sieht der aus? Der Begriff sagt mir grad nichts.


----------



## orca113 (21. Juli 2012)

Ca 10mm lang, Eine Seite Innengewinde andere Seite Gewinde. Messingfarben... Kommt unter das Mainbord, wird in Gehäuse geschraubt.


----------



## Westcoast (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Schrauben - Befestigung Mainboard + Gehäuse*

das sind abstandshalter: http://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/58803/Abstandshalter.jpg


----------

